# I was patching some exterior drywall on the house wall, I mixed in sanded wood dust, will it help?



## sdowney717 (3 mo ago)

My house has exterior water resistant type of sheet rock. I have a ledger board off and had some area where it was broken - crumbled maybe 2 x3 "
I patched one with plain white wall mud, it dries, sticks and sands ok.
So then was thinking what happens if you add wood dust. Well it makes a sticky ball.
I pressed it into the sides of the hole area and then filled it with the mixture.
I was wondering will wood dust make it stronger?
Anyone tried that? Or mixed in another fiber?
I plan to use exterior latex paint on it when it dries.
And it will be covered up and kept dry when all back together. I just wanted the 3 holes patched to keep bugs out of getting into the wall. I also thought about using great stuff foam.


----------



## sdowney717 (3 mo ago)

Example picture


----------

